

My SEO Strategy for Small Passive Income Websites - toumhi
http://www.sparklewise.com/my-seo-strategy-for-small-passive-income-websites/

======
toumhi
It's a followup to an article I wrote a month ago about the state of my first
passive income website. Several people asked me whether I would share more
details about what my SEO strategy was, so here they are :-)

You can check out the discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3770510>

